# List of Bee Friendly Plants and Flowers



## Hazenbees (Apr 19, 2012)

Here is a list of bee friendly plants and flowers that I have researched off the web. I found it helpful in deciding what to plant in my area. Hope it helps you too! Please feel free to add to this list as I'm sure this list is NOT complete.

Lesotho Pink Ice Plant, Blue Ice Plant, Pink Creeping Thyme, Lavender Ice Hardy Ice Plant, Ohme Gardens Carpet Creeping Thyme, Corkscrew Ornamental Onion Blue Twister, Purple Cone Flower (aka, Echinacea), Blue Fortune Hybrid Hyssop, Hardy Living Stone, Utah Service Berry, Lead Plant, Blue Haze Hummingbird Mint, Provence French Lavender, Bottle Brush, Burr Clover, Lavender, Grosso-Fat Bud French Hybrid Lavender, Thumbelina Leigh Dwarf Blue English Lavender, Vera Old-Fashioned English Lavender, Royal Velvet English Lavender, Red Mother-of-thyme, Hardy Yellow Ice Plant, Doone Valley Lemon Thyme, Woolley Thyme, Monarda Grand Marshall, Monarda Fireball, Pink Chinz Creeping Thyme, Red Mountain Ice Plant, Reiter Creeping Thyme, Pink Lace Beebalm, Raspberry Wine Beebalm, Precious Gem Beardtounge, Hyssop, Peter Pan Goldenrod, Little Lemon Goldenrod, Blue Catmint, Fire Spinner Ice Plant, May Night, European Cutleaf Sage, Sensation Rose Dwarf Pink Sage, New Mexico Hummingbird Mint, Golden Nugget Ice Plant, Korean Hyssop, Dwarf Blue Curlique Onion, Red Cauli Stonecrop, 1 Gal. Texas Red Yucca, Millennium Ornamental Onion, Frilled Flower Hardy Living Stone, Night Blooming Ice Plant, Concrete Leaf Living Stone, Upright Stone Crop, Mitcham Grey Lavender, Rotkugel Ornamental Oregano, Blue Spires Russian Sage, Dark Ponticum Bee Balm.

Happy planting!
T.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Any of the mint plants I believe (peppermint, spearmint, wintergreen, etc.)
Alyssum
Black Locust
Buckwheat
Chinese Tallow Tree
All Clovers/Beans/Peas
Coriander/Cilantro is good forage, and reputed to drive varoa away when the bees work enough of it
Creosote Bush
Mesquite
Poppies
Sesame (like the seeds on a hamburger bun)
Tulip Poplar
(most flowering trees)

Those are a few I can add to your list "off the top of my mind."


----------



## danmcm (May 23, 2012)

I'd would venture a guess that if bee like beebalm they like all cultivars as with mint etc... Nice start to a list of plants but lets not forget the weeds. Vetch is blooming in a field next to my house where I have my small bee yard surrounded by a herb garden. I am sure more people can add to this post just name a few of the plants that are near your bee yards that they are hitting 

Daniel

Maryville, Tn


----------

